# new fish : )



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well i finally got my panda goldfish. a panda butterfly and a panda oranda...from pet solutions. i will try to post pics this weekend. they are luvly. the panda butterfly is a small one that is about an inch big. i ordered the medium oranda and he was supposed to be between 3 and 4 inches big but he seems a bit bigger than that. my other medium goldfish are about three inches and he is much bigger than they are. but the water in the tank is getting cloudy already and i have only had them since this past weekend...so i am going to have to take some water samples and see what is causing it and change the water this weekend i guess.

but over all i am happy with my new fish they are gorgeous!

--Angel


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well it just dawned on me why my water might be cloudy. i just set up this new tank for the medium fish over the last weeks of dec and just put the two fish in there the first week of jan. then two weeks later put another fish in there. how long should you wait before stocking more fish? though it's too late now. i might have to do weekly water changes for a while.

--Angel


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it seems like you loaded the tank too rapidly causing a bacteria bloom....that should clear up in 1-3 weeks...since the tank is newly set up you could have a serious ammonia spike that could kill the fish..


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well i cleaned the tank and it is still a bit cloudy but not as bad anyway. i only did a 25 percent water change. but i checked the ammonia and it was slightly tinged green but not quite as much as 0.25 but somewhere between that and zero. i don't think that is too high of an ammonia level anyway.

hopefully i will get pics of my new fish posted tonite after i download them from the camera anyway.

--Angel


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

here are my new fish. a butterfly panada and a panda oranda. not the best pics i know....my camera is lacking and it's hard to take a pic of a fish even when they are trapped in shipping bags.


----------

